
Show HN: Engineering Manager Discussion Group - cojourneo
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/engineering-managers
======
cojourneo
I setup a discussion group to connect with other engineering managers to share
ideas, ask questions, discuss problems, network, and provide/receive
mentoring.

We'll make sure there's no recruiting, spamming, job postings, or other
solicitations.

